# X1950XT crash when trying to change mem speed



## Nano2k (Dec 28, 2006)

My Sapphire 1950XT crashes as soon as I try to change the mem speed, either up or down.

Gpu speed, fan and voltages seem to work.

Tried with Atitool 0.26, 0.25 beta 16, 6.12 original and 6.12 NGO.

Any ideas  

Thanks!


----------



## papashex (Dec 29, 2006)

I can confirm similar operation on a powercolor x1950 pro 512mb.

The configuration and information tabs / sections function ok. When I choose "find max mem" or "find max core" the screen goes black. I realize a black screen is not the same as a crash, but it does not recover and forces a reset.

Nano2k - Do you get a black screen or do you get some other response?


----------



## Nano2k (Dec 29, 2006)

The edges of fonts, icons and windows become garbled as if I had overclocked the memory too high or it blackscreens or it just hangs. The issue is only with the memory setting.

I tried rivatuner and it seems to work.

You know what's funny, I tested on my NF4 system and it works fine with atitool. So either my XP is borked in some way or this card does not like my Core 2 duo setup.

On my NF4 system the first time I started atitool I got a message about a pixelparser program being opened and nothing about atihotkey. On the Core 2 duo system I got nothing about pixelparser but got a message about the hotkey.

Go figure...


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that that the X1950 series card is not fully supportet yet by ATI TOOL


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 29, 2006)

Demos_sav said:


> I think that that the X1950 series card is not fully supportet yet by ATI TOOL


Especially X1950Pro is not supported.
The X1950XT/XTX are really just updated versions of the X1900 series.


----------



## Nabis (Jan 26, 2007)

Nano2k said:


> My Sapphire 1950XT crashes as soon as I try to change the mem speed, either up or down.


Mine does the same thing.... I'm convinced it is because it is trying to OC in 2D mode.  Is yours stuck at 500/600?  You can OC the 3D mode in Catalyst Overdrive.


----------



## RatusNatus (Jan 30, 2007)

Nabis said:


> Mine does the same thing.... I'm convinced it is because it is trying to OC in 2D mode.  Is yours stuck at 500/600?  You can OC the 3D mode in Catalyst Overdrive.




Its not this!
The Tool has a option, by default, that changes from 2D to 3D on startup.

I can change just a little.
I'm using a Catalyst 7.1 with CCC and ATI Tool .26.

Tray tools and Ati Tool at the same time crashes always.

OmegaDriver didnt reconize my VGA... didnt try the NGO.


----------

